# Oldie Now Newbie - Looking to buy a MK1 225 Coupe



## simonwilko (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi all

Can't remember my old login, but very much looking forward to finding a Mk1 225 Coupe. I'm looking for a sub 50k and as you may have guessed am really struggling. Anyway, just wanted to say hi and once I find my car I'll be back.

Cheers! Alex


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome back


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome Alex. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Alex, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*
A cheap TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.

Hoggy.


----------



## simonwilko (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks very much for all the info. Really helpful.

I have found a manual 3.2 (black & beige leather) 54k miles for £6950. Other than that, got my eye on a Blue 225, but horror of horrors has got a blue full leather interior. (sorry to blue fans!) I may buy this car tomorrow and try to find a red leather interior to replace it with....or who knows, it may even grow on me. Just not sure about a 3.2 although I love most of the colour schemes. Wish the classifieds here were open to me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## simonwilko (Apr 3, 2015)

p.s. 
Don't know why my user name is 'Simon Wilko' it should be 'Magicrising' ??


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome back, there is an "I forgot my password" link where you log in, so long as you know your registered email address or old user name


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

simonwilko said:


> Thanks very much for all the info. Really helpful.
> 
> I have found a manual 3.2 (black & beige leather) 54k miles for £6950. Just not sure about a 3.2


Have you tried the V6, if not you should do


----------



## simonwilko (Apr 3, 2015)

Looking at a car now, but engine temp only at 70. This is a 225 with only 34k miles (2003) just a thermostat issue?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

simonwilko said:


> Looking at a car now, but engine temp only at 70. This is a 225 with only 34k miles (2003) just a thermostat issue?


Hi, Very likely.
Hoggy.


----------



## simonwilko (Apr 3, 2015)

Is this a typical problem? Cheap fix?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

simonwilko said:


> Is this a typical problem? Cheap fix?


Hi, Yes, fairly common, cheap if DIY, but limited access as usual.
Could be coolant sensor, cheap & easy.
http://www.wak-tt.com/tempsensor/tempsensor.htm
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If coolant temp rises to 90 ish when stationary or in traffic, it's the stat.
Hoggy.


----------



## simonwilko (Apr 3, 2015)

Here she is!! 03 225. And get this.....34000 miles.

Jobs to do: Temp sensor / thermostat, dash pod, door microswitch. The dealer had 4 people trying to buy it on the same day - he's just done the cambelt/pump and wouldn't do anything else. He did drop £100 towards the pod tho


----------



## CVInsurance (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey Alex,

Good luck with your search!


----------

